# [gelöst] Alsa & Phonon - KDE4 mal mit, mal ohne Klang

## uhai

Mein Desktop läuft mal mit, mal ohne Sound. Also habe ich das Alsa-HowTo nochmal durchgearbeitet. Das Ergebnis laut Dmesg:

```
[    8.969907] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.986328] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.988870] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.998272] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    9.023271] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[    9.028100] snd: module is already loaded

[    9.053595] snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock (owned by kernel)

[    9.053700] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    9.099605] snd_seq: module is already loaded

[    9.099909] snd_seq_midi_event: exports duplicate symbol snd_midi_event_decode (owned by kernel)

[    9.134527] snd_seq_oss: module is already loaded

[    9.139342] snd: module is already loaded

[    9.147634] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[    9.152454] snd: module is already loaded

[    9.153034] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[    9.153341] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    9.153425] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    9.153599] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    9.154206] snd_pcm_oss: module is already loaded

[    9.159034] snd: module is already loaded

[    9.159316] snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock (owned by kernel)

[    9.159398] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    9.159522] snd_seq: module is already loaded

```

Woher kommt das? Die Module werden doch höchstens einmal geladen, oder?

zur Hardware:

```
0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xf9ff4000 irq 16

```

```
head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*       

Codec: VIA VT1708S   
```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Jul 13, 2010 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Mit diesem Fred bin ich auf diese Ausgabe bei der Konfiguration mit alsaconf gestoßen:

```
Running update-modules...

Loading driver...        

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                   

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                                                 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                   

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                                                       

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                             [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...                                                                                      

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!
```

Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo Argumente für die Module gesetzt habe. Wo kann ich die denn finden?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

```
# modprobe -v snd-hda-intel

# modinfo snd-hda-intel
```

----------

## uhai

```
modprobe -v snd-hda-intel

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid argument

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid argument

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid argument

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid argument

```

und

```
 modinfo snd-hda-intel                                                                         

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko                            

description:    Intel HDA driver                                                                                

license:        GPL                                                                                             

alias:          pci:v00001002d*sv*sd*bc04sc03i00*                                                               

alias:          pci:v00001102d*sv*sd*bc04sc03i00*                                                               

alias:          pci:v00006549d00001200sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D97sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D96sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D95sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D94sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000007FDsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000007FCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000777sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000776sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000775sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000774sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000055Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000055Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000044Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000044Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000003F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000003E4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000371sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000026Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v000010B9d00005461sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001039d00007502sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001106d00003288sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA40sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA38sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA30sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA28sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA20sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA18sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA10sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA08sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                                                            

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA00sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000970Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000960Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007919sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000793Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004383sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000437Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000811Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003B56sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003A6Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003A3Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000293Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000293Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002911sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000284Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000269Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000027D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002668sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        snd-pcm,snd,snd-page-alloc,snd-hda-codec

vermagic:       2.6.31-gentoo-r10 SMP mod_unload

parm:           index:Index value for Intel HD audio interface. (array of int)

parm:           id:ID string for Intel HD audio interface. (array of charp)

parm:           enable:Enable Intel HD audio interface. (array of bool)

parm:           model:Use the given board model. (array of charp)

parm:           position_fix:Fix DMA pointer (0 = auto, 1 = none, 2 = POSBUF). (array of int)

parm:           bdl_pos_adj:BDL position adjustment offset. (array of int)

parm:           probe_mask:Bitmask to probe codecs (default = -1). (array of int)

parm:           probe_only:Only probing and no codec initialization. (array of bool)

parm:           single_cmd:Use single command to communicate with codecs (for debugging only). (bool)

parm:           enable_msi:Enable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (int)

```

----------

## firefly

was sind die letzten Zeilen in der ausgabe von dmesg nachdem du versucht hast das modul zu laden?

eventuell hast du nach einem ändern des kernels ein make modules_install vergessen. Oder verwendest du das alsa-driver paket?

----------

## uhai

alsa-driver habe ich nicht installiert.

Und die Modul-Version müßte zum Kernel hier passen, oder?

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ uname -a

Linux Tux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2 SMP Sun Apr 4 22:15:33 CEST 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

2.6.32-gentoo-r7 habe ich noch nicht installiert.

dmesg sagt das:

```
[  908.565333] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)                        

[  908.565668] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)                       

[  908.565828] snd: module is already loaded                                                                    

[  908.565906] snd_timer: module is already loaded                                                              

[  908.566108] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[  908.566271] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[  908.571194] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[  908.571394] snd: module is already loaded

[  908.571667] snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock (owned by kernel)

[  908.571745] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[  908.571867] snd_seq: module is already loaded

[  908.572029] snd_seq_midi_event: exports duplicate symbol snd_midi_event_decode (owned by kernel)

[  908.572121] snd_seq_oss: module is already loaded

[  908.576063] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[  908.576311] snd: module is already loaded

[  908.576897] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[  908.581726] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[  908.581924] snd: module is already loaded

[  908.582514] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[  908.582866] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[  908.583115] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[  908.583291] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[  908.583402] snd_pcm_oss: module is already loaded

[  908.587279] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[  908.587489] snd: module is already loaded

[  908.587764] snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock (owned by kernel)

[  908.587843] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[  908.587966] snd_seq: module is already loaded

[ 7791.151785] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[ 7791.152154] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[ 7791.152338] snd: module is already loaded

[ 7791.152439] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[ 7791.152658] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[ 7791.152801] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

```

Hilft das weiter?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., warum oder wie es nun zu diesem  *Quote:*   

> Invalid module format

 kommt lässt sich wohl hier von außerhalb nur schwer nachvollziehen...

Wurde der Kernel oder/und deren Module eventuell nicht mit der selben gcc Version gebaut?

Vielleicht ist es das einfachste den Kernel mitsamt Module noch mal neu zu bauen.

Alternativ könntest du das entsprechende Module Verzeichnis unter /lib/modules/* löschen und und dann noch mal via "make modules_install" neu bauen. 

Doch evtl. solltest du besser die "Gelegenheit" nutzen und gleich einen aktuellen kompletten Kernel bauen   :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

ok, das mit dem aktuellen Kernel machen wir....

aber ohne Fähnchen!  :Smile: 

uhai

<edit> Kernel & Module sind aktualisiert, leider ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg:

```
Tux uhai # modprobe -v snd-hda-intel 

Tux uhai # modinfo snd-hda-intel

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

description:    Intel HDA driver                                                   

license:        GPL                                                                

alias:          pci:v00001022d*sv*sd*bc04sc03i00*                                  

alias:          pci:v00001002d*sv*sd*bc04sc03i00*                                  

alias:          pci:v00001102d*sv*sd*bc04sc03i00*                                  

alias:          pci:v00006549d00001200sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D97sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D96sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D95sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000D94sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000BE4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000BE3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000BE2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AC0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000007FDsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000007FCsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000777sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000776sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000775sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000774sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000590sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000055Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000055Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000044Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000044Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000003F0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd000003E4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000371sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000026Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v000010B9d00005461sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001039d00007502sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001106d00003288sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA48sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA40sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA38sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA30sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA28sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA20sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA18sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA10sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA08sv*sd*bc*sc*i*                               

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000AA00sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000970Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000960Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00007919sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000793Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d00004383sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001002d0000437Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000811Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003B56sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003A6Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003A3Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000293Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000293Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002911sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000284Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000269Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000027D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00002668sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        snd-pcm,snd,snd-page-alloc,snd-hda-codec

vermagic:       2.6.32-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload

parm:           index:Index value for Intel HD audio interface. (array of int)

parm:           id:ID string for Intel HD audio interface. (array of charp)

parm:           enable:Enable Intel HD audio interface. (array of bool)

parm:           model:Use the given board model. (array of charp)

parm:           position_fix:Fix DMA pointer (0 = auto, 1 = none, 2 = POSBUF). (array of int)

parm:           bdl_pos_adj:BDL position adjustment offset. (array of int)

parm:           probe_mask:Bitmask to probe codecs (default = -1). (array of int)

parm:           probe_only:Only probing and no codec initialization. (array of bool)

parm:           single_cmd:Use single command to communicate with codecs (for debugging only). (bool)

parm:           enable_msi:Enable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (int)

```

KDE-Settings zeigt nur ein "Dummy-Ausgabegerät" an. Alles andere meint er, sei entfernt worden.

Ich habe den Kernel mit "make oldconfig" und einer kopierten .config gebacken. Kann das der Grund sein?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, kernel neu, alsa-Guide nochmal durchgezogen - funzt imemr noch nicht.

```

Tux uhai # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
```

```
Tux uhai # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            33698  0

snd_mixer_oss          12830  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1550  0

snd_seq_oss            24515  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5788  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                45766  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5505  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          21125  3

snd_hda_codec          55148  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                69078  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17466  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    53922  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

r8169                  32827  0

nvidia               9603619  38

soundcore               6015  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7101  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

gspca_zc3xx            46255  0

gspca_main             20182  1 gspca_zc3xx

videodev               33159  1 gspca_main

v4l1_compat            11716  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     9140  1 videodev

```

```
Tux uhai # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xf9ff4000 irq 16

```

```
Tux uhai # cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

```

```
Tux uhai # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.21 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Tux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon May 24 10:18:58 CEST 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

HDA ATI SB at 0xf9ff4000 irq 16

Audio devices:

0: HDA Generic (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: VIA ID 397

```

aus dmesg:

```
[    3.146455] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.146886] eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc90011cd2000, 90:e6:ba:83:1d:4d, XID 083000c0 IRQ 27

[    3.249680] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.395340] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.395346] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.395452] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:25:42 PDT 2009

```

 bin immer noch ratlos. Kann jemand hier den Fehler in meiner Konfiguration erkennen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> <edit> Kernel & Module sind aktualisiert, leider ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg:

  Naja.., zumindest können nun die Treiber Module schon mal wieder ohne böse Fehlermeldungen geladen werden   :Wink: 

Ich würde nun noch mal mit 

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

# alsaconf
```

die Karte konfigurieren lassen.

Dann prüfe doch mal ob du auf der Shell (ohne X) korrekt Sound abspielen könntest,

klappt das korrekt?

/edit:

Siehe hierzu evtl. auch noch mal im http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## uhai

alsaconf habe ich schon laufen lasse, ich habe den alsa-guide ja durchgearbeitet.

An der Konsole geht noch nichts, madplay bleibt stumm. Aber es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, rein optisch scheint alles zu stimmen.

Bin ich mit ATI Azalia mit einer nicht unterstützten Chipsatz geschlagen? Ich dachte, SBx00 deutet auf IIPX hin...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Da habe ich noch etwas gefunden:

Debian Gnu Linux Device driver check + report

Da taucht mein ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO Mainboard mit dem Hinweis auf, das der Sound nicht läuft....

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

kannst du mal den codec configuration teil für deine HDA soundkarte aus dem verwendeten kernel posten?

teste die soundausgabe lieber mit "speaker-test". wenn dort kein fehler auftaucht scheint die karte zu funktionieren nur ist gemutet... (im alsamixer kontrollieren)

----------

## uhai

speaker-test bleibt stumm..

codec configuration aus kernel?? Sorry, meinst Du den sound-teil aus der Kernel-config? Ich habe hier 2.6.33-r2 am laufen, mit make oldconfig upgedated... 

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

ONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y
```

Wenn das die falsche Info ist, klär mich bite auf  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

```
# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set
```

gibt dir das was zu denken?

bitte mal aktivieren...

----------

## uhai

lspci gibt 

```
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
```

Also ATI statt VIA...

Trotzdem hilft es...

Kannst Du mir das bitte erklären?

uhai

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> Also ATI statt VIA...
> 
> Kannst Du mir das bitte erklären? 

 

 :Arrow: 

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*       
> 
> ...

 

----------

## uhai

Ooh.   :Embarassed: 

Entschuldigung, das habe ich übersehen. Danke für Eure Hilfe...

uhai

----------

